# 10.8 & partage Windows SMB



## alex92 (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaiterai partager, sur mon iMac fraichement upgradé en 10.8, une des partitions nommée « MacData » en Guest sur mon réseau local afin d'y avoir accès sans identifiant et en écriture depuis un portable sous Windows 7 ou depuis ma freebox v6.

Le partage de fichiers SMB intégré dans OS X 10.8 est comme auparavant assez limité puisqu'il ne permet de partager que le dossier Public et forcément à un utilisateur ayant un compte sur le Mac, pas de possibilité de partager des dossiers spécifiques du Mac. 

D&#8217;après ce que j&#8217;ai pu lire (et ce que j&#8217;en ai compris&#8230;.) depuis MacOS 10.7, Apple n&#8217;intègre plus Samba (opensource) pour gérer le SMB mais un équivalent de Samba, propriétaire Apple. 
Du coup plus possible de créer le partage depuis le fichier /etc/smb.conf &#8230; snif&#8230;

Sur MacOS 10.7, il existe SMBup qui permet de désactiver le Samba propriétaire Apple pour réinstaller Samba  et ainsi personnaliser le partage SMB via l&#8217;interface graphique de SMBup (et ainsi partager le dossier que l&#8217;on veut et en Guest si on veut). 
Ce que je n&#8217;avais pas essayé sous MacOS 10.7 car mon besoin est tout récent. 

Sur OS X 10.8, j&#8217;ai pu installer le SMBup qui a lui-même installé Samba mais impossible de démarrer le service Samba donc de mettre en place mon partage. 
_Jul 27 15:14:04 IMAC com.apple.launchd[1] (org.samba.nmbd): Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds
Jul 27 15:14:14 IMAC com.apple.launchd[1] (org.samba.nmbd[2085]): Exited with code: 1
_

Je sais qu&#8217;il existe d&#8217;autres moyens de partager des fichiers comme le sftp que j&#8217;utilise déjà pour d&#8217;autres besoins, mais là je souhaiterai utiliser le SMB pour sa simplicité de partage en local notamment pour y accéder depuis la freebox. 

J&#8217;ai regardé sur le site des éditeurs de SMBup , pas de news comme quoi ca serait incompatible avec OS X 10.8. Pareil pour MacPorts.org qui édite le portage de Samba &#8230; 

Est-ce que quelqu&#8217;un a réussi à faire marcher SMBup en 10.8 ? Existe-t-il d&#8217;autres solutions pour configurer du partage SMB ? 

Merci d&#8217;avance,


----------



## alex92 (30 Juillet 2012)

alex92 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterai partager, sur mon iMac fraichement upgradé en 10.8, une des partitions nommée « MacData » en Guest sur mon réseau local afin d'y avoir accès sans identifiant et en écriture depuis un portable sous Windows 7 ou depuis ma freebox v6.
> 
> ...



Je me réponds tout seul si le sujet peut intéresser quelqu'un 

A priori, SMBup est compatible avec Moutain Lion 10.8 (https://twitter.com/SMBUp/status/228196100471943168) mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas sur le mien...


----------



## navy4 (3 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'avais exactement le même problème avec le Mac OS X.8

Il semblerait qu'il soit possible d'activer SMBup en ajoutant un disque partagé, puis en le sélectionnant.


----------



## Mr G (4 Juillet 2013)

Il me semble que ce qui fonctionne bien est Macfuse ou ntfs-3g...


----------

